# My goats someday



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Whenever I have my own little herd of goats, this is how it's going to be. 
*Ignore the weird language stuff.*
Yeah, I'm going to be the crazy goat lady not the crazy cat lady. LOL!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

That is soooo cute!!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

It does look true to (goat) life.
>
>
>
>
>
>
Goat $hizzle everywhere!:laugh::laugh:

Bob


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That is SOOO cute!
Is that a real language? What language is it? :scratch:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have no clue what language that is or if it's even a language. This is something I found off Facebook.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's soooo cute!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Someone had fun with Photoshop. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goats do that already , lolol
I left my ipad ontop of my seat/bucket and walked away for a moment and came back to find them all in a circle around it.
That couldve been a very expensive mistake !
When I put on goat videos , they jump at the noises , lol.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol Laura!


----------



## erisfae (Sep 4, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Is that a real language? What language is it? :scratch:


It's Hindi. At least, I think it's suppose to be. The correct spelling would be, "_kuch din hai mere jeene de, mujhe mast mahol mein jeene_ de." They're lyrics from Mehboob Mere.
Very cute picture!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! Love it Kayla!! Too cute!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

too funny


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you erisfae!


----------

